# What would I look like?



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

a/a b/b ch/ch d/d p/p ru/ru s/s

WOULD THIS BE A VERY LIGHTLY POINTED HIMALAYAN (DUE TO THE PINK DILUTION) WITH SOME SPOTTING DUE TO THE s/s? LIKE A GOLD POINTED HIMI?

WHAT DIFFERENCE WOULD IT MAKE IF IT WAS D/d RATHER THAN d/d?

TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT MY BUCK COULD BE... I WILL TRY AND UPLOAD A PHOTO OF HIM SOON 
HE HAS GOLD POINTS, RUBY EYES AND WHITE BODY FUR. HOWEVER HE HAS A COUPLE OF SPOTS ON HIS BACK WHICH ARE OUT OF PLACE. I KNOW BOTH HIM AND THE MUM AT LEASY CARRY THE SPOTTING GENE, AS SOME OF THE PUPS WERE BROKEN AND EVEN MARKED.

IF IT HELPS, THE DOE IS A BURMESE (COFFEE/LIGHT CHOC COLOUR) AND THE PUPS THAT CAME OUT WERE STANDARD SIAMESE, BLUE BURMESE, A GOLD POINT LOOKING HIMALAYAN AND SOME BLUE SPOTTEDS. ALSO ONE PUP WAS A PERFECT STANDARD SIAMESE APART FROM A RANDOM WHITE SPOT ON HIS SIDE.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP GUYS


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my best guess would be Pied Champagne Siamese


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

a/a b/b ch/ch D/d p/p ru/ru s/s - a Pied Champagne Point Siamese

a/a b/b ch/ch d/d p/p ru/ru s/s - a Pied Lavender Point Siamese

I'm guessing he'd be Champagne Siamese, and then if your Burmese doe was carrying the Blue and Pied genes, you'd definitely get Standard Siamese, Blue Burmese and Pied Blue Burmeses. Idk about himalayans though....


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

oops, i meant ch/c and not ch/ch -_- my bad


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Short on sleep and punchy: I thought you were asking what you would look like if you were a mousie! :lol:


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

sugarmice said:


> oops, i meant ch/c and not ch/ch -_- my bad


Oh! Then I'd say:
With D/d - a Pied Champagne Point Himalayan
With d/d - a Pied Lavender (Pale Lilac) Point Himalayan

If your doe carried Blue & Pied, you could definitely get standard Siamese, standard (gold-point looking) Himalayan, Blue Burmese and Pied Blue Burmese


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the ru/ru gene? What does it look like? I don't remember running across this one before....


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Autumn2005 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is the ru/ru gene? What does it look like? I don't remember running across this one before....


Thats the ruby eyed gene. Ru/Ru and Ru/ru is no ruby eyes, and of course ru/ru is a ruby eyed mouse.


----------

